# يأتي ملكوتي



## استفانوس (2 مايو 2008)

انت تصلي من اجل ان يأتي *ملكوتي* 


من اجل ان تكون *مشيئتي* على الأرض 


الآن كف عن الصلاة


في هذا الاتجاه وعيشه فارغة هي الصلوات بدون الإيمان 


عليك ان تتعلم بأن تصلي وانت مؤمن من كل قلبك


ومن كل روحك ومن كل نفسك 


حتى ان صلواتك 


مهما كانت .... تكون واقعية جدا وملموسة جدا 


وعليك ان تعلم بدون أي شك بأنها مستجابة 


لا تضع حدودا لأي شيء 


لا يوجد أي تحديد في *ملكوتي*


*وملكوتي* قد اتى


وفي *ملكوتي* كل شيء ممكن 


تعلم ان تعيش فيما فوق ذاتك ومحدودياتك البشرية جدا


عش في عوالم *الروح* 


حيث تستطيع ان تعمل كل شيء *بواسطتي *


*انا *اعطيك القوة وادعمك 


اذن اعلم *بأنني* معك دائما 


كيف يمكن ان يكون غير هذا 


بما *أنني* فيك ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*

ما أحلى ان نصلى بقلوبنا ولا نستخدم مجرد
 كلمات رنانه جوفاء محفوظه لا نشعر بها ...ميرررسى يا اخوووى على كلمااتك الرائعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## فادية (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*

*ربي  اجعلني  دايما  اعيش  في ملكوتك  *
*ايماني بك  لا يتزعزع  مهما  كانت  الظروف  المحيطة  بي  *
*انا  اسلم  لك  حياتي  كلها  بايمان  عميق  وصادق  وبثقه  لا  حدود  لها *
*موضوع  رائع  عزيزي  استيفانوس  *
*تسلم  ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ما أحلى ان نصلى بقلوبنا ولا نستخدم مجرد
> كلمات رنانه جوفاء محفوظه لا نشعر بها ...ميرررسى يا اخوووى على كلمااتك الرائعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
على مرورك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



فادية قال:


> *ربي اجعلني دايما اعيش في ملكوتك *
> 
> *ايماني بك لا يتزعزع مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة بي *
> *انا اسلم لك حياتي كلها بايمان عميق وصادق وبثقه لا حدود لها *
> ...


آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*

*امين
فعلا الصلاة من القلب احسن من الكلام المحفوظ الى بنقوله بدون الاحساس بيه او مش من قلبنا​*


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*

صلاه رائعه لما تكون من القلب وبايمان

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



ربنا يدينا نعمة اننا نتفوق على ذاتنا ونعيش بروحنا معاه 

مافيش اجمل من اننا نسلم قلبنا لربنا وعلاقتنا بيه تكون دايما فى كل وقت 

ميرسى جدا اخونا الغالى استفانوس 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 





​


----------



## استفانوس (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



جيلان قال:


> *امين​*
> 
> 
> *فعلا الصلاة من القلب احسن من الكلام المحفوظ الى بنقوله بدون الاحساس بيه او مش من قلبنا*​


:94:​


----------



## sparrow (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*

انا اعطيك القوة وادعمك 


اذن اعلم بأنني معك دائما 


كيف يمكن ان يكون غير هذا 


بما أنني فيك ؟ 

كلمات جميله
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



candy shop قال:


> صلاه رائعه لما تكون من القلب وبايمان​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


اشكرك عزيزتي
والرب يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## استفانوس (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



candy shop قال:


> صلاه رائعه لما تكون من القلب وبايمان​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


اشكرك اختي العزيزة
واسال الرب ان يبارك حياتك​


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يأتي ملكوتي*



sparrow قال:


> انا اعطيك القوة وادعمك
> 
> 
> اذن اعلم بأنني معك دائما
> ...


اشكرك 
واسال الرب بركة لحياتك​


----------

